
Lesson from Pwn2Own: Focus on Exploitability - wglb
http://www.darkreading.com/vulnerability-management/167901026/security/client-security/232800006/lesson-from-pwn2own-focus-on-exploitability.html
======
noonereadsthese
Step one for the developers of ANYTHING... Security is KEY.

When you make the code, you also need to be able to break the code...Its the
only way you can progress to something bigger & better. So, like Google, you
can flex the power of the ENTIRE hacker community to outsource your quality
assurance.

When you think of it on both sides of the business spectrum, the black hats
are in it to make money, and the white hats are in it to make money, its a
constant circle that feeds from one another in a symbiotic tango that is the
life SOME if not the MAJORITY of us here live.

If there is more incentive for one to conceptualize an unexplored spectrum of
possibility then maybe, more people would.

